# Twice in a week, Metra train strikes car abandoned at same crossing



## John Bredin (Dec 5, 2011)

On Metra's North Central line, someone left a car on the tracks at the Seegers Road crossing in Des Plaines last Tuesday morning. A Metra train struck it but did not derail and nobody was injured. Normally, this wouldn't be news a week later -- except that someone did it again, at the same crossing, this morning. :wacko: :angry2:

One news report. Another.

Is someone (or a copycat) going to keep pulling this dangerous and antisocial stunt until a train derails or the police catch him?! hboy:


----------



## John Bredin (Dec 21, 2011)

Followup: the police caught the bloody yoyo pulling these dangerous stunts and he did it because he's a "thrill-seeker". :blink: :angry2: They're going to seek charges for "putting the life and safety of our passengers and our crew in danger as well as the equipment having possible damage," in addition to the obvious auto theft, the Metra spokesman said. :hi: News story.


----------



## Texan Eagle (Dec 22, 2011)

John Bredin said:


> Followup: the police caught the bloody yoyo pulling these dangerous stunts and he did it because he's a "thrill-seeker". :blink: :angry2:


In that case, where are the YouTube videos of the "thrilling act"? The whole effort is wasted if it's not gonna result in momentary instant fame


----------

